#ubuntu-ch 2015-10-25
<svizzera91> ciao cerco aiuto nel installare audio driver hello i am search help for installing audo driver
#ubuntu-ch 2017-10-23
<Tribaal> tarzeau: I'm not sure I understand what we failed you about: what did you want Ubuntu improved for?
<tarzeau> many things. i'd have to dig out the things. 5 years old. unity bugs, lightdm bugs (still not fixed btw), and both got irrelevant now
<tarzeau> the rest we work around/fix ourselves. software packaging as well (via debian)
<Tribaal> ah, yeah, desktop bugs I'm afraid I couldn't help much with anywa :)
<Tribaal> (except pinging relevant people)
<Tribaal> Right now I hope Mark decides on the name soon so we can move forward with B :)
<tarzeau> Tribaal: why did mark chose gnome? and not gnustep?
<Tribaal> That was the desktop team's decision as far as I know
<Tribaal> You could ask in #ubuntu-desktop , people there will know the answer
<Tribaal> Mark reviews the strategies for various teams, but usually doesn't get more involved
<Tribaal> But he decides for the names, still
<tarzeau> ah k
<tarzeau> are you using snaps?
<tarzeau> i've tried because of bugs.debian.org/730638
<tarzeau> however i wasn't able to launch the snap as user :(
<tarzeau> now i'm packaging it myself
<tarzeau> is the name after a, 1810 already out?
<tarzeau> ubuntu 18.04 ships stone age versions of my packages
<tarzeau> can't wait for the new archive sync
<Tribaal> tarzeau: yeah I use snaps for some desktop apps of mine, and for juju
<Tribaal> tarzeau: that's a good use case indeed - snaps also always keep up to date
<Tribaal> (ah, and my passowrd manager is in a snap too)
<Tribaal> tarzeau: no, 18.04 will be released in April 2018, and the name has not been announced yet
<Tribaal> so it's not yet open (the archives are not open)
<Tribaal> we (all of Ubuntu) are waiting for Mark to decide on the name :p
<tarzeau> ok
<Tribaal> tarzeau: what libraries do you need in particular, out of curiosity?
<tarzeau> that are not packaged yet? for the moment only this cloudcompare software
<Tribaal> tarzeau: oh, that's a good candidate for a snap then, yes
 * Tribaal didn't know about cloudcompare before
<tarzeau> it is already snap packaged
<tarzeau> however it ends with
#ubuntu-ch 2017-10-24
<tarzeau> Tribaal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1696663
<tarzeau> stuff like that is annoying
<tarzeau> as well as: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1726798
<tarzeau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1314587 (i'm hit by this every time a NEW USER starts here)
<tarzeau> some stop minimizing the last open window, some curse unity/ubuntu forever, and just use mate (or something else)
<Tribaal> Ah, I can help with the grub stuff
<Tribaal> The desktop one but so much unfortunately
<Tribaal> (well, I *could* just like any other programmer in the world, if given enough time ;))
<tarzeau> haha
<tarzeau> i've got a workaround for the grub being raped by canonical/ubuntu
<tarzeau> but the bug keeps reappearing :(
<Tribaal> I'll check with cyphermox if there's a reason for that timeout
<tarzeau> +++
<Tribaal> Huh, he's also the maintainer for Debian's grub, it's surprising we would do things differently
<tarzeau> https://people.phys.ethz.ch/~myczko/dphys-config-xenial-fix-grub
<Tribaal> Did you consider sending that patch? I mean, I'm not sure me being the middle man is very useful :)
<tarzeau> to whom?
<tarzeau> it's not really a patch. it's some script fixing what others break
<tarzeau> and it's reported to console, however still things work, normally just fine, except it's UGLY!
<Tribaal> Well, it's not like it's a works breaking change indeed, but if it annoys you, might as well fix it for good.. no?
<Tribaal> Anyway, this will likely persist for xenial
<Tribaal> But at least let's get this fixed in Bb (whatever it ends up being called)
<Tribaal> The fix is therefore : change the grub package to have a 0 timeout
<Tribaal> (going running now, see you later)
<tarzeau> it also happened to me on 17.10, haha
<tarzeau> Bb?
<Tribaal> The next Ubuntu release?
<Tribaal> lol
<Tribaal> "Bionic Beaver"
<Tribaal> "bionic" it is :)
#ubuntu-ch 2017-10-25
<tarzeau> saw it on twitter, yes
<tarzeau> Bb = 18.04
<Tribaal> yep
